# ملاحوظه مهمه جدا علي منتدي الهندسه الصناعيه



## ياسمين احمد (16 أبريل 2006)

انا شوفت منتدي الهندسه الصناعيه ولقيت انكو بتفكرو في ازاي تشهرو الهندسه الصناعيه
علشان نبقي مهندسين نفكر في دالوقتي وايه الاي نقدر نعمله مش ازاي هنشتغل بعد كده ولقيت كمان ان مفيش حجات مفيده احنا لازم كل واحد فينا سواء مهندس او طالب يرفع اي حاجه عنده مفيده علشان احنا كلنا هنستفاد منها وهنبتداي نطبقها وبكده يبقي احنا مش مجبرين اننا نعمل دعايه واعلان عن نفسنا في النوادي ولا في غيره شغلنا هو الاي هيشهرنا وهيخلي كل الناس تعرف اننا مهندسين كويسين وفاهمين.

انا بس بطلب من كل واحد فينا زي ما قالت مهندس او طالب بي اي حاجه عنده مفيده يرفعها في الممنتدي سواء بحث او مشروع عمله في الكليه وبكده صدقوني هنبقي احسن ناس 
علشان المهندسين الصناعين هما بس الاي هيفهو كلامي حد تاني من بره لا
يا ريت نبقي ايد واحده 
وكمان لو حد سال سوال وطلب طلب كلنا ندور علي الطلب ده وده هيخلينا كلنا نستفاد الاي هيتعب لغيره من غير ما يحس هيلقي نفسه بيفيد نفسه وبيفيد غيرو 

يا رب تكونو مزعلتوش من كلامي انا بجد بحبكو

ساره


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

اهلا بك اختي واشكرك على حرصك بأن نتقدم......

يجب ان نعرف بأنفسنا عن طريق التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية واهميتها من ناحية _حيث اننا نعلم ان الكثيرين لا يعلمون عنها شيئا بما فيهم مهندسين من مجالات مختلفة في الوطن العربي_فمن واجبنا ان نسوق لها........

من ناحية اخرى يكون التعريف بما ننجزه من اعمال تترك بصمات واضحة وتجعل الاخرين يعيدون النظر........نأمل خيرا


تحياتي


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (16 أبريل 2006)

*ترحيب بالأخت ياسمين أحمد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأخت ياسمين أحمد ... شكرا لك على المشاركة و أهلا بك بالمنتدى...أملين أن تشاركينا بما عندك .
ليس من الخطأ أن نعرف بأهمية الهندسة الصناعية ...فالهندسة الصناعية قادرة على ربطو ادارة و تنظيم عمل كافة أنواع الهندسة الأخرى...فالمهندس الصناعي لديه فكرة عن جميع أنواع الهندسة الأخرى...فهي تربط بين العلوم الهندسية والعلوم الأدارية والأنسانية. 
في هذا المنتدى نتمنى أن يشاركنا الجميع بما لديه من خبرة بأي فرع من أفرع الهندسة الصناعية ...للأفادة و الأستفادة و نسأل الله أن يكون العمل خالصا لوجهه سبحانه....وان كانت المشاركات هنا هي للتعريف بالمهندس الصناعي فأيضا هذا له أهمية كبيرة في مساعدة طالب الهندسة الصناعية في ترتيب أفكاره و اعطائه قدرة للتعريف عن نفسة و تسويقها بعد التخرج...و هذا الموضوع مهم جدا و خاصة أن الهندسة الصناعية فرع حديث نسبيا و الكثير من المصانع و المؤسسات لا يعلمون مقدرة المهندس الصناعي و غير مستعدون لتوظيفه مالم يقنعهم بما يستطيع عمله.
أسأل الله أن يجعل كل عملنا ابتغاء لوجه


----------



## مهاجر (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

الاخت سارة
جزاك الله خير على حرصك.
كلام مقنع وأزد عليه لو سمحتي..... طرح مواضيع النقاش في المجالات الرئيسية للهندسة الصناعية

مجرد ملاحظة: ياريت نتعود نكتب باللغة العربية الفصحى في مشاركاتنا

شكراً لك


----------



## السامي (17 أبريل 2006)

أنا أؤيد كلام الأخت ساره 
لا بد لنا من اثراء المنتدى بالمقالات و الملفات.. لكن للأسف من يضمن حقوق المؤلف؟؟؟؟؟
عموما لا نجحف الاخوان حقهم ... هناك مشاركات عن المحاكاة و الجوده و ادارة المشاريع و التخطيط الاستراتيجي... كل ما عليك هو ان تنتقلي للصفحة الثانية و الثالثة و ستجدين ما يسرك
و اعتذر شخصي لقلة المشاركات و لكن من يعرفني يعذرني...


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

المفروض الأول نعرف الناس ايه هو قسم الهندسه الصناعيه وبيتكلم عن ايه لان لو مفيش حد عرف القسم ده يبقى مفيش حد فى القسم هيشتغل بتخصصه . ازاى هنشتغل مهندسين صناعيين واصلا مفيش حد يعرف يعنى ايه مهندس صناعى ؟ . ولا يعرف المهندس الصناعى ده بيعمل ايه ؟


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

اؤويد كلام اخى المهندس احمد على الرد فلابد علينا ان نبدا فى شهرة القسم بكل الطرق حتى يلتفت الجميع ويستطيع استيعاب مفهوم الهندسة الصناعية واذا نجحنا فى ذلك سوف نغير النظرة الكلية امامهم الى الافضل
اخوكم 
اسلام عزازى


----------



## Mr. Data (9 أبريل 2007)

الهندسة الصناعية من أهم التخصصات حيث أنها تشارك الكثير من التخصصات سواء كانت إدارية او طبية او فنية ولذا يجب إشهار وتعريف بأهمية هذا التخصص


----------

